# .......... Blue 68 5 Speed S/R .........



## Sambikeman (Aug 9, 2015)

............ Bought This Yesterday From A Real Cool Schwinn Guy ............


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2015)

Really nice lookin bike.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 10, 2015)

really nice and super clean. add fenders and whitewalls to really make it pop!


----------



## chuckemup (Aug 12, 2015)

I want that!


----------



## Intense One (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice bike....wish it were mine!


----------

